
1.0 Is the Loneliest Number - duck
http://ma.tt/2010/11/one-point-oh/
======
keecham
Thanks for the post, I read this in the Techstars book as well. I can't be
reminded enough however to get a version 1.0 out there - this is especially
timely for my startup, because we are about to begin beta testing, and it is
EXTREMELY tempting to add "one more thing" before the beta.

